# TTOC Legendary Thames Valley Christmas Party - Sat 4th Dec



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Here are the details of this year's Legendary Christmas Party! I've selected a date that's nice and early, so that it shouldn't interfere with any other parties that you've got planned...

*Saturday 04th December, 7:00 PM*

The Three Horseshoes
Wycombe Road
Marlow
Bucks
SL7 3RA

This is a lovely pub just ½ mile from J4 on the M40, so very easy to get to. Marlow is right in the corner where Bucks, Berks and Oxon meet, so everyone is welcome. If you've never been to a meet before, this is your chance to meet some new friends. We promise not to talk about cars all night! [smiley=gossip.gif]

The food is delicious, the portions are large, and the beer is brewed ½ mile down the road.

The Christmas menu is £26.95 per person for a three course dinner (you might need to fast for a couple of days to eat it all!) with Christmas crackers and after dinner chocolate mints.

A deposit of £10 per person is required by 18th November, along with your menu choices. If you are coming to the Thames Valley meet on the 2nd November, I can take deposits there, or via Paypal - please PM me for details.

*Menu*

Starters

A.	Scandinavian Gradvalax Salmon with fresh lemon dill mayonnaise, soft roll, Cornish butter and fresh lemon.
B.	Pan fried strips of Teriyaki Beef Sirlion Steak and lemon with Thai dipping sauce and mixed green leaves.
C.	Deep fried breaded Camembert Wedge served with sweet tomato chutney on a bed of mixed leaves.
D.	Pan fried mixed Mushrooms in a garlic, white wine and cream cheese sauce served with a soft roll and Cornish butter.
E.	Coriander Battered Chicken Breast Goujons with Thai dipping sauce and mixed green leaves.
F.	Crayfish Tail and Ocean Prawn Cocktail with Marie Rose dressing, soft roll, Cornish butter and fresh lemon.

Mains

G.	Sizzling Norfolk Turkey Breast Fajitas, warm soft flour tortillas, tomato and onion salsa, guacamole, mixed peppers, sour cream, grated cheddar cheese and leaf salad.
H.	Pan seared Scottish Salmon Fillet topped with steamed grilled asparagus and Hollandaise sauce, minted butter Jersey new potatoes and winter vegetables.
I.	Roasted Crispy Half of Suffolk Duck with orange and sweet redcurrant gravy, served with rosemary Lyonnaise potatoes and winter vegetables.
J.	Wild Mushroom, Roasted Onion, Cranberry, Brie and Camembert Wellington, coriander Hollandaise sauce, Mediterranean rice and tortilla shell salad basket.
K.	Pan fried King Prawns and Chicken Breast Strips with garlic, lemon and fresh chilli marinade, served with Lyonnaise potatoes, lemon herb mayonnaise, sweet chilli dip and tortilla shell salad basket.
L.	Chargrilled 10oz Rump Steak with a rich green peppercorn and brandy cream sauce, chips, garlic butter field mushrooms, grilled tomato, onion rings and garden peas.
M.	Sizzling Mixed Lamb Steaks and Mushroom Teriyaki served with saute potatoes, grilled tomatoes with minted garlic butter, garden peas and tortilla shell salad basket.

Desserts

N.	Chilled Berry Fruits Cocktail with Cornish vanilla pod ice cream.
O.	Slow baked Citrus Tart with lime syrup and fresh Devon cream.
P.	Organic Belgian Chocolate Cheesecake with Cornish vanilla pod ice cream.
Q.	Hot Victorian Christmas Pudding with brandy cream.
R.	Exotic Chocolate Ice Creams with chocolate wafer and chocolate sauce.
S.	A selection of Fine Cheeses served with biscuits, grapes and mixed leaf garnish.

*
Has that got your taste buds going? Add your name to the list, come along and join in the fun.
*

Attendees.........................................Menu Selections...........................Deposit Paid?

phodge & Mr phodge..........................D,L(M),P & C,L(M),Q.........................Yes
V6 SRS................................................B,G,Q..............................................Yes
TT02OOT.............................................A,G,Q..............................................Yes
Bucks85th...........................................E,G,Q..............................................Yes
slineTT & Mrs Cabrio............................D,I,P & A,M,R..................................Yes
Korry...................................................A,L(W, no sauce, onion rings),N......Yes
blunkybill & Miss blunkybill....................E,L(R),N & E,L(MR),R.......................Yes
B16TTC................................................F,G,S................................................Yes
NaughTTy.............................................B,K,P...............................................Yes


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Wild horses could not keep me away from this one Penny. 8)

Menu would be B, G and Q.

If I don't see you on 2nd Nov, then I will Paypal you the deposit on the 3rd. 

Sean.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Nice one Sean!!


----------



## TT02OOT (Jan 2, 2009)

Count me in, choices AGQ, deposit on 2nd November.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks Paul!


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Yes please!

EQG fur mich bitter!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Vielen dank! :lol:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

OK Penny

Me: D, I, P
Mrs Cabrio: A, M, R

We will give you deposits in person......


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Nice one!


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Count me in. For the menu I'm going to be difficult. Sorry. Can I have A, L but without the sauce and the onion rings (I can't risk the flour in the sauce) and dessert N please. I'll give you the deposit at the November meet.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

No problem at all. IIRC the sauce comes separately in a boat anyway, so it shouldn't be a problem.

Good to have you along...


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Elias....It's a good job I checked my pockets before I put my jeans in the wash this morning!!  :lol:


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Great thanks Penny. The onion rings won't be a problem either then. I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## westcoTT (Aug 30, 2009)

HiYa Penny,

Put me down for two at the table E,L,N for Her and E,L,R for me.

See you next week.

Paul


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks Paul. 

Can you let me know how you would like your steaks cooked?

Korry - can you let me know this too please?


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Well done for me please


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Penny, Sorry I'll just have to wing this one, they want me all over Europe and US at the moment at short notice.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

No worries Rob, just let me know nearer the time.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

OK guys, I've updated the 1st thread with the deposits that I received on Tuesday night.

Please can you all check your entries and make sure that they are correct? 

Those of you who still want to join in have a couple of weeks to let me know your menu choices and send me your deposits. The last meet we had 17 people and 12 cars, so lets keep the numbers up! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

There will be another quiz this year, with a great 1st prize....

Drum roll please....

[smiley=drummer.gif]

This year's first prize will be a ......

MKII TT COUPE !!!!!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

LOL!!! I am not giving mine!!

What size?


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

phodge said:


> There will be another quiz this year, with a great 1st prize....
> 
> Drum roll please....
> 
> ...


Hotwheels or Matchbox?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

WOW!!!

Better than a leather hat eh?! :lol:

P.S. B, K, P please


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Added Paul!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

It's your last chance!

If any more of you want to join in, then please let me know asap.

This is looking like it's going to be another excellent night! 

[smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hope you've all got your quizzing heads on for tonight!

See you all later... [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Forgot all about this Penny

Well have a great evening

While I sit at home eating my beans on toast


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hope you enjoyed your beans on toast Vic! 

We had a fantastic night - thanks to everyone for coming along! 

Well done to Jim for winning a very close quiz. Everyone scored 8 or 9 out of 11 so you should all be very proud of yourselves! [smiley=book2.gif]

Thanks to Elias for dressing up for the occasion :wink: , to Donna for drinking all the wine :wink: , to Rob and Nikki for deciding to come at the last minute  , but most of all to the Three Horseshoes for not being fazed by all the last minute changes and doing us proud with the food again!!! 

Have a good Christmas and a fantastic New Year everyone! [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Penny, thanks for organisation an excellent Christmas party as always. All the ingredients were there - fun, laughter, great company, rubbish cracker jokes, a really interesting quiz(!) and plentiful yummy food....plus just a little alcohol consumption to keep things lively! :lol: :wink:

Brilliant evening all round I'd say 

See some of you at Kneesworth soon and Happy Christmas to everyone else


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you for organising Penny what was a fantastic dinner. I m still digesting the food 24 hours later.......

Happy holidays everyone............


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice work Penny, and i hope you all had a nice Crimbo meet 

Paul


----------



## westcoTT (Aug 30, 2009)

Hiya Pen

Thanks for a great night, still diegesting the meal though.

See you on the 15th

Paul


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

There was plenty of food, wasn't there! :lol:


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks Penny for yet another fantasic night


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks a lot for a great night and making sure I could eat without being sick, really appreciated!!!!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

We do our best! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

